# Bargain Watering Can



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. A lot of people I have met both in the UK and on the continent are now using waatering cans to top up rather than messing with hose pipes.
Its a little bit of excercise and gives you chance to admire other outfits and chat to people you pass.
To get to the point. Our local Asda are selling this compact 7 litre can for only 99p. If you are thinking of buying one in France forget it, all the ones I saw had huge handles over the top.
Cheers Sid


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

SidT said:


> Hi. A lot of people I have met both in the UK and on the continent are now using waatering cans to top up rather than messing with hose pipes.


Good idea if you only have a small tank and don't have four people showing twice a day... try filling up a 350lt tank, that's a lot of admiring and chatting :lol: 
Think I'll stick to messing with hose pipes :roll:


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Hi Sid
I can recommend the watering can, The take off spout means it takes up less room in the locker.
We use ours a lot, Cost more that 99p though
Angie


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

That is exactly the same as mine - it was free - I nicked it off my brother.8) 
I wouldn't be without it

Geoff


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jim. I take your point but you must admit there are more vans with two up rather than 4 up. Anyway I don't want to make a big thing of it, just thought some would be interested.
Cheers Sid


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Sid 

Sorry, I didn't mean to sound scathing.. it is a good idea for topping up, I used to use one myself when I had my euro van.. 

Jim


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jim. No problem. Haven't seen you for many moons, will have to call in some time. problem is the only time we are down your part of the world we are in a hurry to get over the water.
Cheers Sid


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

When not using the hose I use 2 (balanced!) 15 litre collapsible water carriers, but haven't perfected the cut-plastic-bottle as a filler, so is a 2 person job. Now if I could arrange a screw-on spout similar to that watering can, that could be ideal.

Dave


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

I have a short length of hose, about 2.5 metres to use when possible. Otherwise I also use a collapsible 15 litre water bottle, this used in conjunction with a funnel with a short length of hose attached to fill the tank (note only one person required).

As we normally use site facilities for all washing ( selves, dishes, clothes) and use 5 litre bottled water for drinking and cooking I only carry about 40-50 litres of water on board. I don't see the point of carrying extra water which only adds weight.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sid

thanks for the tip... I must try to find an Asda on my travels... I like to top up the tank little and often if set up on site.



DABurleigh said:


> but haven't perfected the cut-plastic-bottle as a filler,


Hi Dave

The secret is use a quite small bottle, then the weight of the water in the bottle funnel does not dislodge it from the filler hole and it can be a hands free operation. The bottle I use is just a 250ml size water bottle. It has to be one that fits tight into the filler hole...or add a bit of tape to take up the slack :wink:

In the photo below compare it to the size of the filler...it is really small but it can transfer the poured water into the tank very quickly from a water carrier once a siphon effect has started... I will do a demo at Lickhill, if you fetch the water :lol: ( i'll even try to remember to bring you a spare empty bottle :wink: )










Mike

P.S. sorry for posting this picture again but there are folk who will not have seen the cut water bottle filler funnel :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Mike,

The number of times I have bought a small bottle expressly with this in mind, when I could really have drunk a larger one ..... but no joy yet!

Dave


----------



## Dunky (May 1, 2005)

*watering can*

Come on lads and lassies - get a life - get a gardeners watering can and stope footering around - Dunky


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

ah Dunky glad found someone from Cornwall we are setting off tomorrow to wonderful Cornwall - how is it down there - much snow, ice, rain?

Oh and we bringing a lovely watering can as we (Drew) tops it up all day its his way of exercise or something like that!

Greeny :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

So you top up the tank fine. That saves moving mh.
When do you dispose of grey water. Or do you have a constant dripping shut off valve.
I know that when my fresh water tank, 100 litre is empty i must have about 80 ltr of grey water to dispose of.

dave p


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

He scatters it into the bushes. We never stay long enough anywhere to have it that full.

In France we stopped in a quiet layby quite often and watered the fields. Its only grey and not that manky so its fine. We do use site dumps sometime but ours holds about 120 litres which takes ages to wee it out.

Greeny :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thought so you little tinker

Dave p


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

We also use a watering can to top up the water tank. It is kept only for that purpose. We got that tip from here. From Zeb, i think.

Earlier this year we also bought a cheap shopping trolley at Lidl. The bag detaches, and is quite useful for putting laundry in, and the trolley itself can accommodate the Thetford cassette, or a greywater container we have.


Chris


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: watering can*



Dunky said:


> Come on lads and lassies - get a life - get a gardeners watering can and stope footering around - Dunky


Have they still got the sale on at ASDA then Dunky? :?

That must be one for the Guinness Book of Records. :lol: :lol:

*Chris* Thanks for the credit. :wink:

I've used one since we first began motorhoming and I can't understand why some folk use such complicated systems with suckers, bits of string, various funnels and sundry other imaginative gizmos and gadgets. :?

Up to them of course  , but the watering can seems so basic and simple. Easy to store, no setting up, no spills, no problem!  (_Even Mrs Zeb can use it! :roll: _)

In fact I refused to have the fancy water inlet system on our new van . . . basically a caravan fitment with a plug-in submersible water pump. Can't see the point of carrying a damn great aquaroll, plus having to get out and set up the pump every time we top up the tank. :roll:_ (Also impossible to top up without using the pump since the inlet hole is about the diameter of an HB pencil.)_

I had the standard inlet tube fitted with the locking Fiamma cap.

Each to his own, but I like things simple where it matters most. A busted pump would mean no water in the van . . . but not much can go wrong with a watering can!! 

Dave


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Thanks Sid
I bought one of those last year in Chorley-it was dearer than ASDAS it was from a pound shop!
I also use a 10l plastic jerry can I 'liberated' from Eurocamp years ago when they were running down for the season. The can has a built on filler funnel it just need the strength to lift the weight when full. The watering can is a brilliant idea.
*KISS*=*K*eep *I*t *S*imple *S*tupid still applies


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Yes, i use a 16 litre container to fill and have done since day 1.

Its the exercise that i like, walking, chatting and admiring other units as the OP said.

Paul.


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

We use a Gorilla Tub as a general purpose bucket etc. If you fill it with clean water and hold by the two handles you get a good profile to pour with. Our MH has an internal access to the fresh water tank and it is easy to pour in with no splashing. I think it would work with all the plastic bottle filler systems explained elsewhere.

http://www.tools4trade.com/d-1011003-Gorilla-Tub-Small-SP14Y.aspx

Steve


----------

